# After good Indian Monsoon Malabar supplier.



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

My first post here so I shall introduce myself and my setup.

I have been brewing coffee for a number of years on my Rancilio Silvia and Rocky grinder.

I have tried plenty of different beans however I always end up going back to to the Monsoon malabar as I find it a great all rounder for what I drink which is mainly Espresso and Americano.

Unfortunately my supplier (Hasbean) has not had any in stock for a couple of months so I am looking for another source who roasts it in the same way.

I have tried a couple of others roasters and they are inferior, one in particular which is a famous London shop.

The beans are over roasted and I suspect pretty old as I cannot get a slow extraction out of these beans even when I grind finer and put more beans in.

Was wondering if anyone could recommend a good Monsoon roaster, Thanks.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably helpful to know who you have tried so people don't suggest em, and so they have a better idea of what your looking for, or not


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Cannot recall the name of the other one I purchased from however the London one I was referring to was Whittards of Chelsea.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Coffee Compass have a nice one. here http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/india/indian-monsoon-malabar-500g.html


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Whittards is more for tea in my opinion, they don't offer fresh roasted coffee. I'd try coffeebeanshop, they have a good reputation and roast all their coffee to order so its always fresh.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, shall give both of them a try after I get rid of this latest batch.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Drinking Coffeebeanshopltd Monson Malabar right now, highly reccommended, very good flavour, terrific crema, you won't regret buying this one!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

I've just bought some from James Gourmet coffee. First ever attempt at monsooned malabar, so nothing similar to compare them to, but easy to dial in the grinder and taste ok (I'm never usually confident any problems are not my useless technique, this said very drinkable espresso with no angst). Relatively quick delivery and good communication too.


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

I have tried the James Gourmet monsooned and it was much better than the Whittards however not a patch with Hasbean's.

May be I have got used to the way Steve roasts his.

Am about to order some from coffeebeanshopltd , shall let you know how I get on.


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Quick update, have received a batch of Monsooned from coffeebeanshopltd and it is going down very well.

It is as good as the best Monsooned I have tried so I am very pleased.

Really missed this cup for these last 2 months, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try the Yirgacheffe from them if you can, always roasted just right to me very nice indeed!


----------



## ETX (Feb 27, 2012)

Shall do next time Mike, thanks.


----------

